# Galaxy A5 2017 no longer displays suggested words in some places



## Darth80 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey guys,

My Samsung Galaxy A5 2017 no longer displays suggested words in some places. Could you please help? Full details below.

I got it from a Canadian mobile phone network (Vidéotron) this summer. I love that phone, it works well. However, recently and possibly a few days after upgrading to Android 7.0, I have noticed that suggested words (usually displayed above the digital keyboard) are no longer displayed in some apps while they are displayed in other apps. That is very weird. I could call this “inconsistent suggested word behavior”.

For example:In Google Now, Google Maps, Gmail and IMDB the digital keyboard does not have the suggested words

In Google Chrome, I do get suggested words if I attempt to type in the URL bar, however I do not get suggested words if I type inside Google.ca’s website search bar.

In the Dropbox app: if I open a new text file, I do get suggested words when I type inside it. However, when I want to save it I do not get suggested words while I type the file name

In Youtube, the default texting app, the default Contacts app, the Samsung Music app, Outlook app, Microsoft Word and Flipboard, suggested words are displayed above the digital keyboard​I use Android in French, but I have both English and French keyboard on it since I write messages in both languages. I can translate any menu item if required.

Do you guys have any idea how to make the suggested words consistently appear above the keyboard everywhere that I have to type something?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Which keyboard are you using? I've had the best experience with the Samsung keyboard but a close 2nd is GBoard by Google.


----------



## Darth80 (Jul 22, 2012)

I checked and I am also using the Samsung keyboard.


----------



## Darth80 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey guys, does anyone have an idea to solve the problems I described in my original post last week?


----------

